# Bluebonnet



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck & enjoy the cooler temps.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any scoop ???


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

1st was a triple. Short retired under the long retired. Heard the success rate was much less than 1/2. Figure they're rocking along with the LB by now. I'll post numbers when I hear them.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 17, 18, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 34, 35, 36, 38, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, & 47.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks Jacob.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

You're welcome. 

Single LB that runs across the rolling hills in the front part of Mr. Danny's with a keyhole in it.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

11 dogs to water marks in open - 5 Rowdy/ Kelly 6 Bobby/ DF 16 Maggie?/ DF 21 Marley/ /df 23 Homer/ Piland 26 Pearl/ Caire,J. 27 ? DF 35 Gracie/ McClure ( go girls)
36 Lexie/ Stupka 41- Camille/Lee J 46 Connie/ Milligan Start with #16 

Am will probably go to land blind.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Anyone have AM callbacks ?


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Woo hooooooooo, Aaron Kelly won the open with Rowdy - congrats Aaron and Shayne! And good going to all the others who finished !!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

The only thing I know is Rowdy won the Open!!! I could not be happier and more proud of all the hard work Aaron has put into him. Rowdy puppy is officially a big dog!

Thanks to Gwen Jones for such an awesome breeding and picking a good one for me!

Congrats Aaron!!! 

SM


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Other placements in the Openrn please.

Also, call backs for AM.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I would like to send out a HUGE HUG to Shane and Aaron on the Open win. That Rowdy Boy has been something special since he was a pup. His mom Raven and I are going to celebrate!! Welcime to the elite world of OPEN WINNERS!!!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open Results:

1st #5 Rowdy Kelly/ Meringer
2nd #21 Marley Farmer/Knoblauch
3rd #35 Gracie McClure
4th #41 Canaille Jolly
RJ #6 Bobby Farmer/Bridgers
JAMS #23 Homer/Piland #26 Pearl Caire


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Am callbacks:
2, 4, 5, 6, 8, 10, 14, 23, 25, 26, 33, 35, 37, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47.

Waterblind 8:00 at Vinwood.

Mark


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats, Arron, Shayne, Silvia Lorie darling, Mr Farmer, and Mr Lee


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Marley, Gracie, Bobby, and Pearl.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Way ta go Rowdy ! Congrats Shane and Aaron !!!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Big congrats to Aaron, Rowdy, and Shayne.

fp


----------



## Aaron Kelly (May 15, 2005)

Thank you everyone. Melissa, Shayne and I are very proud of Rowdy. I must thank my training group for thier help and guidance. Without the resources available to me though them this would not have been possible. I must aslo give a big thanks to Bill Schader for helping me with both Kidd and Rowdy this summer. Also thanks to the Bluebonnet Retriever Club for thier hard work and the judges for giving back to our sport.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

pam ingham said:


> Woo hooooooooo, Aaron Kelly won the open with Rowdy - congrats Aaron and Shayne! And good going to all the others who finished !!


Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Any, news on the AM Thank You


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Great Job Dewitt On Your Win With Pacer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In The Am
Dave Hare


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Pacer, Ali, Gracie (Double 3rd.), & Jazz.

Results are posted.


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks to our Judges for finding challenging test in challenging conditions. We appreciate all who came and the good weather that came just in time.
Rain next please.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats to Sylvia and Gracie McClure on the 3rd place Double Header!  You girls Rock!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations to Dee and Pacer, Sylvia and Gracie

See you both at Oakdale, California this year (National Open)
See you both at Onaway, Michigan next year (National Am)


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Dee and Pacer, Aaron and Rowdy!!!(and Shayne) Also, to Sylvia and all the other placements!! Way to go!!

Aaron*


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> Congratulations to Dee and Pacer, Sylvia and Gracie
> 
> See you both at Oakdale, California this year (National Open)
> See you both at Onaway, Michigan next year (National Am)


I'm still chasing for both, but I like your attitude! Thanks


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Hank and Linda and Danny Farmer on the 2nd in the Open.

Congrats to all others who brought home a ribbon in the trial.

Vern Hasenbank


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.
Still need one point to qualify for the National Open.

Congratulations to everyone who placed and finished. A special note
To Aaron,Shayne,Bobby Lane and breeder Gwen Jones
On great trials by litter mates Rowdy and Ali.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

jollydog said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words.
> Still need one point to qualify for the National Open.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who placed and finished. A special note
> ...


Congrats to you too!!! 

Rowdy is a repeat of Ali and has a ways to go to fill big brother's shoes. Aaron has done a terrific job with him.

See you at North Texas?

Shayne


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Big Kudos to Aaron and Shayne on Rowdys win


----------

